# Sino error



## stuarth44 (Sep 29, 2020)

sorry to maybe cover old ground, but searching does not answer my query
just put in Sino on the lathe, getting 003 error on the x, have not (setup) yet, mainly cos learning howto, can setup cure this error? what say you?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 29, 2020)

I have no idea, but I saw this. Others I saw were too fine of resolution, and being in metric.





						Sino DRO display error question
					

Hi guys, I have an Sino DRO SDS2-2L on my lathe. My problem is that all the values displayed are 2 times bigger than the real lenght (On X and Z axes). Do you know what could it be?  Thanks for your help!  NickQC



					www.practicalmachinist.com


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 29, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> sorry to maybe cover old ground, but searching does not answer my query
> just put in Sino on the lathe, getting 003 error on the x, have not (setup) yet, mainly cos learning howto, can setup cure this error? what say you?


Did you setup Sino scales with TouchDRO, or did you set up SIno DRO? If TouchDRO, you need to calibrate it as described on the DRO Scale Calibration. If you are using Sino DRO - I don't know (and this is probably not the right place to find out unless someone used Sono before).
Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## stuarth44 (Sep 29, 2020)

ycroosh said:


> Did you setup Sino scales with TouchDRO, or did you set up SIno DRO? If TouchDRO, you need to calibrate it as described on the DRO Scale Calibration. If you are using Sino DRO - I don't know (and this is probably not the right place to find out unless someone used Sono before).
> Thank you
> Yuriy


thanks, no, i did none of that, I'll have a shot in my morning and hey appreciate your help, you see, the crowd that sold it knows zilch, I am east coast, I  had to call a  seller 3000 miles away on west coast, but you've givien me a starting place ycroosh


----------



## stuarth44 (Sep 30, 2020)

fixed, off square reader


----------



## stuarth44 (Sep 30, 2020)

not very good at making videos I'm afraid


----------

